# emerge dev-db/mysql-3.23.51 fails !!

## Ravage

emerge mysql

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge dev-db/mysql-3.23.51 to /

*************[schnipp]****************

* myconf is                    --with-berkeley-db                      --with-berkeley-db-includes=/usr/include/db3                    --with-berkeley-db-libs=/usr/lib --without-readline --enable-shared --enable-static --with-libwrap --without-innodb --without-debug

*************[schnipp]****************

checking for BerkeleyDB... supplied

configure: error: didn't find valid BerkeleyDB: invalid version 3.2.9 (must be version 3.2.3h or 3.2.9a)

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 54, Exitcode 1

!!! bad ./configure

..............

How to solve this problem ??

Emerging an older or newer BerkeleyDB ??

Rav

----------

## joshua

I have exactly the same error, and exactly when I mostly need apache.

Did you figured it out? Or does anybody know how to solve it?

----------

## DArtagnan

Got it too...

```

checking for BerkeleyDB... supplied

configure: error: didn't find valid BerkeleyDB: invalid version 3.2.9 (must be version 3.2.3h or 3.2.9a)

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 54, Exitcode 1

!!! bad ./configure

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-3.23.51-r1.ebuild .

```

----------

## gerfalcon

emerge mysql failed for me as well.

I tried emerging some other db ebuilds but it didn't work.  There is no ebuild for 3.2.9a that the mysql build needs.  I wish I knew how to make an ebuild or I would try to make one.

----------

## rphillips

I believe we have found a fix to the problem.... Hopefully the patch can get submitted today.

If you are interested: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3836

----------

